# Aaaand they're up!! Atlantis v2 and the Lemo 2 at FT



## zadiac (10/4/15)

That didn't take long!

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009821/2256400-authentic-aspire-atlantis-2-bvc-sub-ohm

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011393/2256500-authentic-eleaf-lemo-2-rta-rebuildable-tank

Although both say "Authentic", I cannot say for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/4/15)

Lemo looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (10/4/15)

Photos seems to be from the Eleaf Website so probably only pre-order at the moment ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (10/4/15)

The Lemo 2 does seem to be quite a chicken dinner with the super easy fill method. However if it's the same size as the V1 with 1.2ml less capacity then its a pass for me


----------



## ashTZA (10/4/15)

Lovely, but I wish FT had courier options to SA.

Been 2 months since I ordered a package and it only made it on a plane from Singapore to JHB a few days ago (now still goto wait for sap0 to get it to CT).

(incidentally inside the package is 15x spare glass for LEMO drop  amongst other things; so if anyone needs a spare I guess they could give me a shout.)


----------



## Daniel (10/4/15)

My FUhattan which I ordered Dec 2014 arrived today LOL , ja seems by the time the Lemo II arrives the Lemo III will be out ....


----------



## rvdwesth (10/4/15)

Lemo V2 looks like a single build deck? But WHY?


----------



## Daniel (10/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Lemo V2 looks like a single build deck? But WHY?



why mess with a good thing ? ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Photos seems to be from the Eleaf Website so probably only pre-order at the moment ....



Nope. Add to cart and shipping in 10 business days from time of order. FT doesn't do pre-orders.


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Lemo V2 looks like a single build deck? But WHY?



Goblin, Billow, Goliath, Silverplay.....leave a few single's for us lightweights

Reactions: Like 1


----------

